# Day 25 and No Pips or chirps



## Birdmom

We've been incubating these eggs for 25 days now and candled them on day 23 to see if they had developed past day 18. They took up the whole egg, minus the air sack. We took that as a good sign and continued incubating, but there hasn't been anything yet. How can I tell if they're alive without floating them? I feel like floating them is too risky.
They are the only three that were fertile out of the 12 eggs, so I'm hoping they make it!


----------



## robin416

Are they chicken eggs? If you're on day 25 and nothing is happening that means they either died or your temps were low. At this point you should be able to hear them scratching around in there. If you're in a very quiet spot you can hold the egg to your ear and hear them.

I know of others that have opened a small hole in the wide end very carefully and looked in for movement. I never tried it.

And by whole egg are you saying there is no air sac visible?


----------



## Birdmom

A


robin416 said:


> Are they chicken eggs? If you're on day 25 and nothing is happening that means they either died or your temps were low. At this point you should be able to hear them scratching around in there. If you're in a very quiet spot you can hold the egg to your ear and hear them.
> 
> I know of others that have opened a small hole in the wide end very carefully and looked in for movement. I never tried it.
> 
> And by whole egg are you saying there is no air sac visible?


Yes, they are chicken eggs. I know the temp had been low one day, but the air sack is visible. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## robin416

If your measuring equipment is not high quality it is possible for it to be lower than it reads. I see it all the time with others.


----------



## seminole wind

Can you candle them and look for signs of movement?


----------



## Birdmom

seminolewind said:


> Can you candle them and look for signs of movement?


I decided to check the membrane. Turns out, they were dead. The two had been barely developed, and the third had gotten feathers and such but hadn't fully grown.


----------



## robin416

I'm sorry. It's especially hard to get them that far and lose them.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm very sorry. Next time will be better.


----------



## chickenqueen

It happens.I prefer to buy chicks.My first hatch was very successful but after that,not so much.It could be me,the equipment,even the eggs or all of the above.


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse

I am sorry to hear about this, but don't give up...incubation is really fun and helpful once you get it figured out.


----------



## seminole wind

I got good with 3 thermometers.


----------

